# Elemi



## scrubbie (Mar 15, 2012)

My step daughter wanted to try this oil. I want to make her a special soap. Has anyone ever used it if so what would be a nice mix?


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

I've seen/smelled it blended with frankincense, cinnamon, rosemary and lavender before. I've never used it blended in a soap personally though.


----------



## LadyM (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going to try it with Rosewood and Patchouli!  Let us know how your experimentation works out.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 4, 2012)

I have this in my cupboard and have yet to use it.  The New Directions Aromatics site provides blending recommendations for all of their oils; that might be a good place to start.


----------

